# Perfume: spray on clothes or skin?



## diamondskey (Oct 11, 2006)

I don't know if I am doing this right, but do you spray perfume on your body or your clothes?


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 11, 2006)

It depends I think, I spray it on my hair so it will last longer.


----------



## LilRayofSun (Oct 11, 2006)

You should never spray on the clothes, it may make it stay longer, but it can also damage the clothing.


----------



## WhitneyF (Oct 11, 2006)

I just spray it in the air and then twirl in it. lol... But sometimes I will spray a little on my jeans. I don't like for a lot of perfume to be all over my neck and such... it gives me a headache.


----------



## littleemily (Oct 12, 2006)

I kind of just spray it all over real lightly and it gets on both my skin &amp; clothes.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 12, 2006)

I spray my chest/torso, and I also spritz once or twice and "walk" into it so the scent "falls" on my shirts.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 12, 2006)

both!


----------



## Saja (Oct 12, 2006)

I spray and walk....I prefer it pretty faint


----------



## han (Oct 12, 2006)

a lil on the chest i hate when people over do it mostly guys


----------



## missprissy82 (Oct 12, 2006)

I have sensitive skin, and over the spring I began spraying perfume on my chest... BAD MOVE!!! I broke out all over my chest and had to use bleaching cream on my chest ALL SUMMER. what fun!?!




I spray anywhere else. Dont use on expensive fabrics. I think you are really supposed to spray on you pulse points, or at least I heard that a long time ago.


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 12, 2006)

Never on my clothes, only a little on my wrists and my chest, sometimes just my chest, sometimes nothing


----------



## Retro-Violet (Oct 12, 2006)

i put it on my body.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Oct 12, 2006)

I actually bo both! I looove smelling good



Strait out of the shower when I am still a little damp I spay it all around so it dries into me - and then when I am done getting ready and about to leave I spray it on me and "walk into the mist", so I am double covered!! hehe


----------



## nikkysheels (Oct 12, 2006)

Always on my neck and both wrists. Its all about chemistry.By putting it on your skin that perfume will never smell the same as it would on anyone else. And you make it your own.


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 13, 2006)

both but i have noticed that depending on the fabric, the oil in the fragrance can stain so i have to be careful


----------



## Leony (Oct 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LilRayofSun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You should never spray on the clothes, it may make it stay longer, but it can also damage the clothing. Ditto
I usually spray it on my hair and skin (wrist/neck/leg) not clothes.


----------



## Teresamachado (Oct 13, 2006)

I do both!


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Oct 13, 2006)

I also do both.


----------



## teb (Oct 13, 2006)

just my clothes, my skin is too sensitive.


----------



## Gleam84 (Oct 13, 2006)

Usually I spray perfume on my neck and wrists.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 13, 2006)

neck, both wrists and 2 spritzs in the air and walk into it. i hate when people swim in the perfume.


----------



## ivette (Oct 13, 2006)

skin and hair. never on my clothes


----------



## Kristi07 (Oct 13, 2006)

I usually just spray it on my clothes and rub it on my arms. Lately I've been spraying it in my hair b/c I feel like it lasts longer.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 14, 2006)

I spray some on my wrists, and then rub it on my neck. Not a lot though because my perfumes are strong. Body sprays work better for spraying on clothes.


----------



## Guenevere (Oct 14, 2006)

I heard somewhere that your perfume lasts longest on your hair so that's where I spray it (and on my jeans).


----------



## SimplyElegant (Oct 14, 2006)

Both.


----------



## blondie36 (Oct 14, 2006)

i spray both also, i dont spray it in my hair anymore because ive read that it dries out your hair


----------



## foxybronx (Oct 14, 2006)

I spray my neck, and my clothes.


----------



## butterflyblue (Oct 14, 2006)

I usually spray on my skin. But if I am wearing a body spray, which is lighter I will spray a little into my clothing~


----------



## ch3wiE-Mai (Oct 15, 2006)

i do both actually but mostly on my clothes


----------



## echanting (Oct 15, 2006)

I do both but more on skin.


----------



## pinkbundles (Oct 15, 2006)

i usually spray on my neck and wrists and then i spray it in front of me and try to catch all the mists by walking through it as quickly as i can!


----------



## chopstix (Oct 15, 2006)

I spray it in my hair and my neck =]


----------



## Lorea (Oct 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *missprissy82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have sensitive skin, and over the spring I began spraying perfume on my chest... BAD MOVE!!! I broke out all over my chest and had to use bleaching cream on my chest ALL SUMMER. what fun!?!




I spray anywhere else. Dont use on expensive fabrics. I think you are really supposed to spray on you pulse points, or at least I heard that a long time ago. Me too! I normally walk under my perfume spray, but when I started spraying it directly on my chest, I broke out like crazy. I'd rather ruin my clothes than my skin!


----------



## lynnda (Oct 15, 2006)

I usually do both!


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 15, 2006)

Usually just neck and my wrists. Sometimes I do spray in air and do a quick walk though.

Might try spraying a little in my hair to see how I like it!


----------



## Anna (Oct 15, 2006)

neck, chest,stomach, and back.sometimes behind my knees. pulse points make them stronger so ive read


----------



## restless (Oct 21, 2006)

I spray my hair - smells 2 days


----------



## Kimmers86 (Oct 21, 2006)

I put it on my skin. Spray on the wrists and rub on my neck. I heard that if you put there the scent will release more when you get hot so you don't stink. LOL


----------



## Peacooth (Oct 21, 2006)

Both I guess.


----------



## Noir Sakura (Oct 22, 2006)

I spray on my skin because I think it lasts longer. At least on me it does.


----------



## Lia (Oct 22, 2006)

Both


----------



## dalvia (Oct 23, 2006)

The darker the perfume the more oils it has in it and they will stain your clothes. So only spray the perfume on the skin, where the sun doesn't touch the skin so you don't get discolourations (dark patches) on your neck or chest.


----------



## Sonia_K (Oct 24, 2006)

I try to spray my skin, except my neck which is super sensative. Never knew about the hair thing..have to try that.


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Oct 25, 2006)

I spray it on my clothes and my hair. Your hair carries scent longer.


----------



## blondie36 (Oct 25, 2006)

yeah thats true but i was told by my hairdresser that it dries you hair out ,so i would not do that again , i usually spray it on my jacket &amp; purse too


----------



## AppleTorta (Oct 26, 2006)

I usually spray on skin and clothes.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 26, 2006)

Both, unless I think I might be getting licked on the neck. I guess it doesn't taste as good as it smells!!!


----------



## smccary (Oct 26, 2006)

Hair and body. Never on clothes.


----------



## Tina Marie (Oct 27, 2006)

Both! You should see me spray.. I put the bottle above my head and start misting like crazy while walking.. my boyfriend gets a kick out of it! lol


----------



## Anika_1 (Oct 27, 2006)

Apparently scents smell different on different skin, depending on the percentage of water/ pH / hormones/ sweat of your skin

I spray perfume onto my neck, cleavage, or hair and back of the knees becuase perfume rises.


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 27, 2006)

I spray it on both arms (on the inside of where the elbow bends), my wrists and the back of my knees. They say by spraying it there, the scent lasts longer because of the oil in your skin in those areas.


----------



## modelchic60 (Oct 30, 2006)

I spary all of my pulse points wrists, neck chest, behind the knee and some times the part of my arm that bends and my stomach. I also spray my hair and clothes. I mostly use body sprays during the day so the scents dont last long........ Parfumes only when I go out I just spray pulse points not my clothes.


----------



## kristinaah (Oct 30, 2006)

it depends on the perfume. if the fragrance is very light and fresh, i do both. if not, i only spray it on my skin. usually neck, sometimes wrists


----------



## Midgard (Oct 30, 2006)

I spray it on my skin. Sometimes, if I use a perfume that fades too fast, I also spray a little bit on my clothes, but not when wearing white, b/c it causes blotches.


----------



## cynsim (Oct 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It depends I think, I spray it on my hair so it will last longer. I spray in my hair and a little in the air, then walk under it.


----------



## KimC2005 (Oct 31, 2006)

I usually just put in on my wrists and neck.. I haven't ever tried spraying it in my hair, but I might try that soon. If its a body spray I just spray it all over and walk into it.


----------



## jmschlich (Oct 31, 2006)

I usually spritz it directly onto my upper torso, and if I'm using oil, then on my pulse points too. unless I'm wearing work clothes (scrubs), though, I don't spray it on my clothes.


----------



## teenyshell (Oct 31, 2006)

I usually only spray perfume on my skin, but I use body spray on my clothes.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Nov 1, 2006)

I spray directly on my skin but either mist my clothes or walk through the mist.


----------

